# My new truck



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Never have I ever bought myself a new vehicle, always found deals and made money on them but, yesterday I pulled the trigger on this bad boy, 21 miles on the odometer, been a long time coming, bought and sold a bunch of plumbing vans to be able to get it, my stomachs still in knots from the whole ordeal at the dealership with no breakfast or lunch and 2 monsters


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful truck. Gas or diesel?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks! Diesel


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Never have I ever bought myself a new vehicle, always found deals and made money on them but, yesterday I pulled the trigger on this bad boy, 21 miles on the odometer, been a long time coming, bought and sold a bunch of plumbing vans to be able to get it, my stomachs still in knots from the whole ordeal at the dealership with no breakfast or lunch and 2 monsters



Now that's a truck, love GMC's , I miss mine. Good luck with that sweet ride


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

That's a real sharp truck. Congrats


----------

